
Sci-Hub.love: The latest Sci-Hub working domain - Vinnl
https://sci-hub.love/
======
Vinnl
Note: I created [https://whereisscihub.now.sh](https://whereisscihub.now.sh) a
while ago [0], which lists working domains based on what's listed at WikiData.
Although I'm not sure who runs sci-hub.love and whether it's affliated with
Sci-Hub, it does seem to automatically check which domains are working, which
makes it more reliable.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16591962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16591962)

------
jacquesm
I've been working for weeks on backing up the whole thing. Working with that
much data on a budget is a challenge.

